# USC MFA in Writing for Screen and Television 2019



## Operator (Jul 30, 2018)

Anyone gonna apply to this? I'm accepted to Chapman for Fall 2019, but I thought I'd try my luck with USC as well.


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm applying my second time!


----------



## JoannaFern (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi guys! This will be my first time apply to Screenwriting, and second time applying to Production. Anyone else hopelessly overthinking to two prompts?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Oct 23, 2018)

JoannaFern said:


> Hi guys! This will be my first time apply to Screenwriting, and second time applying to Production. Anyone else hopelessly overthinking to two prompts?



Hey! It is my second time applying to both! And YES, YES, YES I overthink these prompts soooo much. I have so many drafts and versions of all of them. However, I ended up just writing from the heart and in my style for one of them. I stopped thinking "Is this dramatic or unique enough?" and I just wrote... I feel a lot better about that one now. Still working on the elevator one, but that would be my advice. It has been helping me this second time around to stop thinking "What does USC want?" and just be myself. Which is a no-brainer, I suppose, but it took two rejections to teach me that. So, even if I get rejected again, at least I feel like I really showed them myself! Do you need help with anything?


----------



## WriterK90 (Oct 23, 2018)

I finished one prompt a while ago but I need to clean it up a little. I'm also struggling with the elevator prompt. I keep wanting to go towards comedy which... despite hearing i'm decent at it, when I try to be funny it's cringe worthy. I also feel my elevator ideas are either overly done or over the top. I'm waiting for the right idea to spark. Good luck with both of yours!


----------



## WriterK90 (Nov 9, 2018)

I just realized that every prompt for usc, columbia, afi etc., said to write a "scene." One of my prompts for usc is technically more than one scene. It starts in the kitchen and ends in the living room. There's also a time jump to later that night in the same house. Has anyone whose been accepted, written more than a scene? I may be reading too into this or it can end up biting me in the butt later.


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2018)

I was accepted to Chapman's TV Writing and Producing program for 2018 but had to turn it down. I dont know what the writing prompt is for 2019, but for 2018 is was write a treatment about your life if it was turned into a TV show.So I was all over the place with multiple locations.

As far as USC goes, I stayed in a single location.


----------



## Septopus7 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey everyone, I'm back here again...if only temporarily. 

For those who might not know, this is my third time applying to the program. My first year was admittedly a bust creativity-wise, and my second year was plagued with a bunch of (foolishly performed) last minute changes and uncorrected errors. And though my work ethic only _slightly_ improved this year (always submitting to the deadline, this one) I was overall THRILLED with what I submitted this time around. I was confident that it was a strong look at who I was as a writer, and a creative. And I fine-toothed the damn thing like a dozen times. If there was any typos whatsoever, they sure as hell wouldn't be obvious guffaws, unlike last time around.

But my application cycle would not be complete without major error, it seemed. Surprisingly, though, it was not completely my fault! Instead, it was one of my recommenders, who failed to submit her letter on time and into the system. This is despite the fact that I sent her a fully written draft of the letter, AND answered a bunch of questions afterward to help her fill it in with more detail. The fact she was the only one of the three not to turn anything in...is a little irritating, quite honestly.

Even after applying three times, this is a new issue for me. On the Slideroom application, I was able to successfully submit everything, and all the supplemental materials seemed to be uploaded correctly. And since I did all the work on my end, and already had two other documents uploaded, I went ahead and submitted everything, hoping upon hope that the link to submit the other letter will still work even after the deadline has been reached. I know other programs let recommendations go through even after their deadlines have passed, and USC's wording about the issue is, no surprise, rather unclear (does it mean the letters THEMSELVES have to be completed by the deadline, or the recommenders just have to be in the system by that point?) I've also gone scanning through this forum for more info, and that too has been a mixed bag. I have reached out to my professor about turning in the letter so, with luck, I should know soon whether or not the system will let her do it. 

OH, BUT THAT'S NOT ALL. Due to the password change not working on the USC Graduate site, I was unable to submit the USC Graduate application exactly on time. Instead, it was on November 16...at exactly 12:00 AM. One minute after the deadline :/ I really don't know if that will at all disqualify me instantly from the process (once again, it let me submit everything perfectly fine, without issue), but it's certainly another thing to add to the pile of uncertainty that I have about my whole application year. Maybe one of these days, everything will go perfectly for me when I do a graduate school application. Then again, considering my past history...I'm not holding my breath.

I'm blabbering on again, though. How did the process go for the rest of you?


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Nov 16, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm back here again...if only temporarily.
> 
> For those who might not know, this is my third time applying to the program. My first year was admittedly a bust creativity-wise, and my second year was plagued with a bunch of (foolishly performed) last minute changes and uncorrected errors. And though my work ethic only _slightly_ improved this year (always submitting to the deadline, this one) I was overall THRILLED with what I submitted this time around. I was confident that it was a strong look at who I was as a writer, and a creative. And I fine-toothed the damn thing like a dozen times. If there was any typos whatsoever, they sure as hell wouldn't be obvious guffaws, unlike last time around.
> 
> ...



I had some issues last year, so I called USC and they helped me. That's my suggestion!


----------



## GoAndLoveSomeMore (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey guys! It is my second year applying! I applied for Writing for Screen and Television and Film and Television Production. I feel much better about my application this year. I think last year I was thinking too hard about who they wanted to see. This year, I think I really showed them who I am without apology!


----------



## WriterK90 (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey guys! I also had issues submitting usc's application... I applied for a fee waiver, was approved but it wasn't applied to my application yet. I figured that's fine, it's my fault for waiting too late if they just didn't get it done before the deadline. I go to submit, 20 minutes before the deadline, and it wouldn't submit because my fee waiver was pending! And on top of that the instructions on how to remove the pending fee waiver was incorrect or I just didnt have that option. So today, at noon est time, I finally got the email that my fee waiver was applied. I only just now submitted my application. I did contact them, last night and this morning and I was told this. 

"Hello and thank you for contacting USC Support. 
The deadline date was 11/17/2018 and your application submission date is 11/16/2018. Your application will be received. 
With kind regards, 
Customer Service"

I'm a little bit relieved. I know I have heard once before of the seceret 17th deadline. I think maybe only the slideroom portion was due the 15th? Either way I think you will be okay if the applicaiton went through @Septopus7 

Good luck to everyone who applied! I'm second guessing everything on my application, but atleast I know it represents who I am.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 16, 2018)

Please add your application to this year's tracking sheet.

Graduate Film School Applications 2019

Here's the link to past year's tracking sheets:

Tracking application status (Google Sheets)


----------



## O. Wesley Nelson (Nov 19, 2018)

I applied for the second time this year and am really proud of what I wrote this time. If I don't get accepted based on these samples, I truly don't belong there.


----------



## ElleGee (Nov 22, 2018)

Just submitted my application last week! Kind of nervous about it but happy I got it done!


----------



## Septopus7 (Nov 30, 2018)

So I sent an email to USC about the issue I had with the letter of recommendation. Waited about a week for a response, only to get this as an answer:

"As for checking if everything in your application is submitted it is the applicant's responsibility to ensure all materials are uploaded correctly and timely before the deadline."

Literally what is written on their website. Ugh. Just tell me "yes, your fine" or "no, you're screwed," USC! It shouldn't be this hard. 

For what it's worth, my professor submitted her letter on the 17th, and the system let her. And when I check the submitted application, it says 3 out of 3 letters submitted. She's also a USC alumni, and doesn't seem to concerned (said it should be "fine.")

But, still though: it would really suck if my application was instantly denied, just because one of the letters wasn't received until two days after the rest of it. Even worse, I wouldn't even know that's the reason, simply because USC doesn't tell people why they were denied admission. I would just go wondering if I ever even had a shot, or if all the work was for nothing. 

I wish they would just tell me now if I was instantly disqualified, so I can withdraw my application and just submit it again next year. But if this email was any indication, they ain't going to buzz.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 30, 2018)

Would calling help? (Vs just emailing)


----------



## happiernow (Dec 1, 2018)

@Septopus7 I was nervous about my recommenders not uploading by the 15th as well, so I sent a recommendation request to an old email of mine so I could see what my recommenders were seeing lol. While our applications were due on the 15th, USC gave the recommenders up until the 23rd of Nov. to send their recommendation in. I applied to Peter Stark not Screenwriting, but it's probably the same thing across the board. So if your professor uploaded on the 17th, you should be good!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 1, 2018)

angeliquex95 said:


> I was nervous about my recommenders not uploading by the 15th as well, so I sent a recommendation request to an old email of mine so I could see what my recommenders were seeing lol.


Sneaky!  Good one.


----------



## O. Wesley Nelson (Dec 1, 2018)

Chris W said:


> Sneaky!  Good one.


Did you waste one of your 3 requests on this test, or is it possible to send more than 3 requests?


----------



## happiernow (Dec 1, 2018)

O. Wesley Nelson said:


> Did you waste one of your 3 requests on this test, or is it possible to send more than 3 requests?


No, you can't send in more than 3 requests. I made another application to test it out


----------



## Septopus7 (Dec 1, 2018)

@angeliquex95 Lol, I actually did the same thing! It wasn't until after I ran into this issue though, so I had to test it on a different app (the one for the Cinema Studies program) that had a later deadline. So I couldn't know for sure if the same rules applied to the ones with a 15th deadine. Thanks so much for being pre-emptive! It's a huge relief to hear that I (should) be okay.


----------



## divmoh247 (Dec 2, 2018)

Dear @Septopus7 
I had a similar problem, albeit with another school. However I send my slideroom stuff and paid for the application by Dec 1st, only to be informed by campus management that while i had paid, i had not hit submit (Such a stupid technicality) I honestly thought after payment that was that and I had submitted it and the email came in after the deadline anyway, so while i sent my materials and paid on time,  i had in fact hit submit on the graduate application 10 hours after it was due... biting my nails and gonna call the school on monday to know if this is going to be a problem, because i did send what was asked of me on time and paid for it. what do you all think?


----------



## Septopus7 (Dec 2, 2018)

divmoh247 said:


> Dear @Septopus7
> I had a similar problem, albeit with another school. However I send my slideroom stuff and paid for the application by Dec 1st, only to be informed by campus management that while i had paid, i had not hit submit (Such a stupid technicality) I honestly thought after payment that was that and I had submitted it and the email came in after the deadline anyway, so while i sent my materials and paid on time,  i had in fact hit submit on the graduate application 10 hours after it was due... biting my nails and gonna call the school on monday to know if this is going to be a problem, because i did send what was asked of me on time and paid for it. what do you all think?



Oh, well, that is a tough one. Like with all of these, I'm kind of hoping USC will just give everyone the benefit of the doubt and if A) everything is correctly submitted and B) the timing is not too extreme (within a day or two of submission), they will overlook any application error. I would also try to argue yours as a computer error, since the actual submission process was tampered with. 

And if what @WriterK90 said about the "secret" submission date of the 17th for our material, that probably means yours has an extended couple of days too. So my gut says you'll be okay. But, hey, logic says I'll be okay too, and I still have my doubts! So I get it. Ultimately, not much we can do at this point.


----------



## divmoh247 (Dec 2, 2018)

WriterK90 said:


> Hey guys! I also had issues submitting usc's application... I applied for a fee waiver, was approved but it wasn't applied to my application yet. I figured that's fine, it's my fault for waiting too late if they just didn't get it done before the deadline. I go to submit, 20 minutes before the deadline, and it wouldn't submit because my fee waiver was pending! And on top of that the instructions on how to remove the pending fee waiver was incorrect or I just didnt have that option. So today, at noon est time, I finally got the email that my fee waiver was applied. I only just now submitted my application. I did contact them, last night and this morning and I was told this.
> 
> "Hello and thank you for contacting USC Support.
> The deadline date was 11/17/2018 and your application submission date is 11/16/2018. Your application will be received.
> ...



Have you been able to contact USC and ask them if this was an issue?


----------



## WriterK90 (Dec 3, 2018)

divmoh247 said:


> Have you been able to contact USC and ask them if this was an issue?



Yeah they told me I submitted on time because it was due on the 17th. The waiver was applied on the 16th and it let me submit my application. But I did submit the slideroom portion on the 15th.


----------



## StarChild (Dec 4, 2018)

I'd give them a call. I've found calling with a question you get someone who can easily answer your questions. Emails seem to go to a sort of filter pool unless you know the specific person to email. Also, I know at UCLA, they allowed letters to be submitted slightly late. I had a small freak out there and it was A-Okay. I imagine you're completely alright, but it will set your mind at ease. 

Hope to meet all of you at USC or all our other awesome possibilities  



Septopus7 said:


> So I sent an email to USC about the issue I had with the letter of recommendation. Waited about a week for a response, only to get this as an answer:
> 
> "As for checking if everything in your application is submitted it is the applicant's responsibility to ensure all materials are uploaded correctly and timely before the deadline."
> 
> ...


----------



## StarChild (Dec 4, 2018)

WriterK90 said:


> I just realized that every prompt for usc, columbia, afi etc., said to write a "scene." One of my prompts for usc is technically more than one scene. It starts in the kitchen and ends in the living room. There's also a time jump to later that night in the same house. Has anyone whose been accepted, written more than a scene? I may be reading too into this or it can end up biting me in the butt later.


I don't know - but my guess is just so long as the material is compelling and has the basic prompt followed the 'scene' vs 'short' won't really matter. If you kill it you kill it.


----------



## Michel Lichand (Dec 4, 2018)

WriterK90 said:


> I just realized that every prompt for usc, columbia, afi etc., said to write a "scene." One of my prompts for usc is technically more than one scene. It starts in the kitchen and ends in the living room. There's also a time jump to later that night in the same house. Has anyone whose been accepted, written more than a scene? I may be reading too into this or it can end up biting me in the butt later.



I got accepted and one of the scenes I wrote started in the house and had one character exit, but all the action remained inside the house, changing rooms. There was no time jump later, though. But you never know! 

Good luck everyone! Any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## O. Wesley Nelson (Dec 5, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> I got accepted and one of the scenes I wrote started in the house and had one character exit, but all the action remained inside the house, changing rooms. There was no time jump later, though. But you never know!
> 
> Good luck everyone! Any questions, feel free to ask.


The USC MFA Screenwriting program starts this month for you, right? What do you think of the program so far?


----------



## Michel Lichand (Dec 5, 2018)

O. Wesley Nelson said:


> The USC MFA Screenwriting program starts this month for you, right? What do you think of the program so far?



It started in August, and I'm really loving it. It's funny, I'm like 1/4 of the way through but I still feel like I'm just starting.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 5, 2018)

Application Tracking is now BUILT INTO FilmSchool.org

*Application Tracker*

Add your applications to the tracker!


----------



## O. Wesley Nelson (Dec 5, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> It started in August, and I'm really loving it. It's funny, I'm like 1/4 of the way through but I still feel like I'm just starting.


Ah okay, so you've been at it for a while now. I'm glad to hear that you're enjoying it!  What has surprised you so far, if anything? What is your favorite part about the program?


----------



## Michel Lichand (Dec 6, 2018)

O. Wesley Nelson said:


> Ah okay, so you've been at it for a while now. I'm glad to hear that you're enjoying it!  What has surprised you so far, if anything? What is your favorite part about the program?



This is basically about the first semester, but yes, the teachers demand a lot of you but they also give a lot back to you. They're very open and I've often felt like they _genuinely_ want me to succeed. On a grander note, I do feel like my writing has improved in just these past few months, and looking back, I'm definitely surprised by how many opportunities were provided to me, a first semester student. For example, there's a Production class where you can submit your scripts to, and if they choose your script, a Production student pitches their vision for it and has the opportunity to make it as a short. A friend of mine got one of the spots and it sounds amazing, honestly.


----------



## Septopus7 (Dec 8, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> This is basically about the first semester, but yes, the teachers demand a lot of you but they also give a lot back to you. They're very open and I've often felt like they _genuinely_ want me to succeed. On a grander note, I do feel like my writing has improved in just these past few months, and looking back, I'm definitely surprised by how many opportunities were provided to me, a first semester student. For example, there's a Production class where you can submit your scripts to, and if they choose your script, a Production student pitches their vision for it and has the opportunity to make it as a short. A friend of mine got one of the spots and it sounds amazing, honestly.



Oh man, that does sound amazing. Weird they don't advertise that opportunity in any of their descriptions, because I know the chance to see your work actually get filmed is a big plus in competing schools (AFI particularly comes to mind.) To hear USC even has something slightly similar is cool. 

Well you're here, just a quick question: I know last year both you and I were curious about the scholarship situation, and exactly how much aid the school can potentially provide for students. If you don't mind answering, how did the whole financial aid situation pan out for you?


----------



## Michel Lichand (Dec 8, 2018)

Septopus7 said:


> Well you're here, just a quick question: I know last year both you and I were curious about the scholarship situation, and exactly how much aid the school can potentially provide for students. If you don't mind answering, how did the whole financial aid situation pan out for you?



I ended up getting the Grillo-Marxauch Fellowship, and apart from that, you can find a lot of opportunities to work in campus to get some money. I imagine things would be easier for someone who doesn't have the "twenty hours of work per week" limitation that I have as an international student.


----------



## Septopus7 (Dec 8, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> I ended up getting the Grillo-Marxauch Fellowship, and apart from that, you can find a lot of opportunities to work in campus to get some money. I imagine things would be easier for someone who doesn't have the "twenty hours of work per week" limitation that I have as an international student.



Oh wow, that's really great. Being a Mexican, that Grillo-Maxauch Fellowship was one of the ones I was most hopeful about getting (if I got in of course, which...well, you know.) And I would very much plan to work on campus too, like I did to get through my undergrad. How much exactly was the Grillo-Maxauch fellowship in total? And does it renew for the second year? If you don't want to discuss the details here, feel free to PM me. Thanks again!


----------



## O. Wesley Nelson (Dec 9, 2018)

Michel Lichand said:


> I ended up getting the Grillo-Marxauch Fellowship, and apart from that, you can find a lot of opportunities to work in campus to get some money. I imagine things would be easier for someone who doesn't have the "twenty hours of work per week" limitation that I have as an international student.


Weren't you also eligible for the George Lucas Foundation scholarship?


----------



## WriterK90 (Dec 9, 2018)

Any info on the scholarships is greatly appreciated. I've searched all over the web and  found close to nothing.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 6, 2019)

Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 6, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Has anyone heard anything?


They don't do interviews for screenwriting MFAs so it's basically radio silence until the decision date which I believe is March 4th.


----------



## Septopus7 (Feb 6, 2019)

They don't really have a concrete decision date, unfortunately. USUALLY the first group of accepted people start to hear back the final weekend of February (which would be the 23rd this year -- yes, somehow only two weeks away.) But there has been times where they don't say a damn thing until the first weekend of March (which is a possibility this year, with the last weekend being so early in Feb.) Either way, how it's been done in years past is an initial volley of acceptances the first weekend they release 'em, then a _slow_ trickle of other acceptances in the days after. Sometimes its another week. Sometimes it's another two, or three. But not until after all the acceptances are sent out does USC issue out rejection letters, which makes for such a *fun* *waiting period.

*It's the worst


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 6, 2019)

ooooooh good to know! thanks


----------

